# Ad to say something about the Ads



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

hey the Ads have changed, I have not got the all singing all dancing flashing ones today, they are back to the old style ones, just underlined links. Is this a permanent change? I really prefer that format and they are Ads I am more likely to use. Ads for the UK lottery etc were beginnning to annoy me. I didn't really want to block the Ads completely as the site needs them to survive, and there might be something useful to me that I can utilise at some point.

So if this is a permanent change and a response to some of the comments, thank you very much, and if it's just a temporary thing, thank you for the respite!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes this seems to be a permanent change. We are happy you like the switch that was made


----------



## kyles (Jan 16, 2005)

That is just so fabulous I am jumping for joy here, honestly!!! Thank you Admin where ever you are............he's just like Charlie in Charlie's Angels, but we don't even get to here his voice


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

I agree kyles, this is better.  I ignore the jumpy ones, and I hate the one with the roaring car, do not even remember what they were advertising.  Some of them are really annoying.  Good site here    you do a GREAT job.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 21, 2005)

They were changed for a number of reasons - one of which was the pages load much faster with the google ads - and ALL the other reasons mentioned! lol - Since I have a pop-up-blocker that comes with my google toolbar (which anyone can download) it stops the car one - I saw that one enough before I got a pop-up-blocker - quite aggrevating!!!!!!!  I am much more likely to click on a google ad - I never did click on any of the others.  I have found some interesting recipe sites!


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 21, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> They were changed for a number of reasons - one of which was the pages load much faster with the google ads - and ALL the other reasons mentioned! lol - Since I have a pop-up-blocker that comes with my google toolbar (which anyone can download) it stops the car one - I saw that one enough before I got a pop-up-blocker - quite aggrevating!!!!!!!  I am much more likely to click on a google ad - I never did click on any of the others.  I have found some interesting recipe sites!



That is why I love google, just a nice quite screen.  I will have to look into the pop-up blocker there. Thanks kitchennisse.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 21, 2005)

look no more - google tool bar


----------



## kyles (Jan 22, 2005)

The English Ads weren't pop ups, they were embedded, and the worst was the one for British Gas with animated tumblweed blowing in the box above the discuss cooking tool bar! The howling wind outside is bad enough with out it emanating from my poor old computer!!!!  :P


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

lol kykes - that would drive me batty too!!!!!!


----------

